# Sale môme



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

Le film du même nom, vu ce week-end - une production Walt-Disney assez classique, sur un type pas sympa et riche qu'un évènement "magique" va ammener à réfléchir sur sa vie.

L'évènement en question est la rencontre avec lui enfant, à 8 ans.

Le film est chiant, mais je me suis demandé - que penserais le iKool de 8 ans du actuel ?
Que penserait le vous de 8 ans du vous actuel ?
Quel regard le vous actuel porte sur le vous de 8 ans ?

A 8 ans, iKool n'avait jamais entendu parler d'informatique et rêvait d'être pilote d'avion. C'était un môme timide, gros dévoreur de bouquins en tous genres, pas vraiment remis du divorce de ses parents.
Mais j'ai assez peu de souvenirs de cette période.

Une sorte de "qu'avez-vous fait de vos rêves d'enfant ?"

Et je vois d'ici ce que des sonnyboy vont pouvoir faire de ce sujet quand ils vont y débarquer avec leurs gros sabots


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et je vois d'ici ce que des sonnyboy vont pouvoir faire de ce sujet quand ils vont y débarquer avec leurs gros sabots


Avoue que tu aimes ça ; hein?!


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et je vois d'ici ce que des sonnyboy vont pouvoir faire de ce sujet quand ils vont y débarquer avec leurs gros sabots




sonnyboy, il t'aurait dit : tombe le pantalon. A 8 ans, futal était encore un mot inconnu pour lui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)

"T'as toujours pas un vrai travail à ton âge ?"  c'est probablement ce que je m'entendrais dire si mon moi de 8 ans étais monté dans une Delorean jusqu'aujourd'hui !
En fait, à bien y réfléchir, je ne suis pas sur d'avoir autant changé depuis mes 8 ans :rateau:
Peut-être me demanderait-il également : "et ils sont où tous mes (tes, enfin les notres) jouets ?". Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il ne comprendrait pas que je me fasse appeler "Finn"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon, allez ; je vais être sérieux un moment : 
Une dame bardée de diplomes qui m'avait pris en main, durant deux ans contre rémunération, m'a apris que le gosse de 8 ans ; on en baladait tous un avec nous en permanence. C'est lui qui nous pourrit la vie, et il sait exactement là où fraper, quand il n'est plus d'accord avec nos orientations...

J'avais dû lui répondre une connerie du style "Ouais, cause toujours..." (Pour la teneur)

En y regardant de plus près ; elle avait en grande partie raison. Il faut juste apprendre à le retrouver et à l'écouter...

Thèse fumeuse? Je ne sais pas ; mais depuis que je prend ces choses en compte, il y a comme du mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy, il t'aurait dit : tombe le pantalon. A 8 ans, futal était encore un mot inconnu pour lui



Exact.

Même, à 8 ans je disais auriez vous l'extreme obligeance de bien vouloir baisser votre falzar ?

Que c'est loin tout ça...


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Thèse fumeuse? Je ne sais pas ; mais depuis que je prend ces choses en compte, il y a comme du mieux




Pourquoi pas. On m'a souvent dit qu'il fallait davantage être à l'écoute de soi-même.

Ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que c'est le nous-même de 8 ans qu'il faut écouter


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez ; je vais être sérieux un moment :
> Une dame bardée de diplomes qui m'avait pris en main, durant deux ans contre rémunération, m'a apris que le gosse de 8 ans ; on en baladait tous un avec nous en permanence. C'est lui qui nous pourrit la vie, et il sait exactement là où fraper, quand il n'est plus d'accord avec nos orientations...


  ah nan c'est faux !!! c'est un gosse de 7 ans qu'on se traine ...


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Moi a 8 ans, j'étais persuadé que je venais d'une autre planette  :hein: Et que mes vrais parents viendraient me rechercher un jour :mouais: 



_J'attend toujours_  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact.
> 
> Même, à 8 ans je disais auriez vous l'extreme obligeance de bien vouloir baisser votre falzar ?
> 
> Que c'est loin tout ça...




C'était la belle époque. Le falzar en tergal, le slip kangourou... J'en ai la larme à l'½il


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Compte tenu du fait qu'a 8 ans j'étais limite autiste-surdoué, et que depuis, fort heureusement, j'ai régressé suffisament pour ne plus angoisser à l'idée de communiquer avec des adultes que je trouvais débile,

et bien je pense que ce serait le jahrom adulte qui rassurerait le petit jahrom, et lui dirait de patienter encore un peu, que ses rêves d'enfant, il les aura plus tard, bien plus tard...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'était la belle époque. Le falzar en tergal, le slip kangourou... J'en ai la larme à l'½il



Tu m'étonnes ça devait irriter et ne devait pas être super confortable tout ça ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Thèse fumeuse?



Ce n'est pas le garçon de 8 ans qui dirait çà, mais bien moi  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ah nan c'est faux !!! c'est un gosse de 7 ans qu'on se traine ...



Rhââââ, oui, bon!!!! Je bosse pas dans la branche, moi     :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

Je répondrai dans quelques années: je viens tout juste d'avoir 8 ans.

 

_J'ai huit ans_
_Je sais que c'est pas vrai mais j'ai huit ans_
_Laissez-moi rever que j'ai huit ans_
_Ça fait bientot 35 ans que j'ai huit ans_
_Ça parait bizarre mais_
_Si tu m'crois pas hé_
_T'ar ta gueule à la récré_

 :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> 1- Que penserait le vous de 8 ans du vous actuel ?
> 
> 2- Quel regard le vous actuel porte sur le vous de 8 ans ?



1 - c'est qui ce vieux connard immature ?
2 - c'est qui ce jeune con immature ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi a 8 ans, j'étais persuadé que je venais d'une autre planette  :hein: Et que mes vrais parents viendraient me rechercher un jour :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _J'attend toujours_  :rateau:  :rateau:



Tu te droguais déjà à 8 ans ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu te droguais déjà à 8 ans ?




Maintenant il boit en plus.....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi a 8 ans, j'étais persuadé que je venais d'une autre planette  :hein: Et que mes vrais parents viendraient me rechercher un jour :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _J'attend toujours_  :rateau:  :rateau:


Il paraît que c'est un truc classique de l'enfance, de croire un temps que l'on a été adopté, se demander si nos parents sont nos vrais parents.

Je crois que c'est ce que se demanderait le iKool de 8 ans en me voyant : je vais vraiment devenir ça ? Vous êtes sûr ?
Après tout, je suis un martien pour lui : d'abord, je suis incroyablement vieux (à 8 ans, vieux, ça commençait à 20 ans...), ensuite je ne suis pas pilote, je n'ai pas de chat, je ne lis plus Strange en mangeant des tartines de confiture...
Mais au bout d'un certain moment, il finirais par retrouver un terrain famillier : je continue à me gaver de bonbons, je suis toujours incapable d'aller où que ce soit sans un bouquin à lire, des p'tits trucs comme ça...

Moi, je pense que je serais plutôt indulgent avec lui, je l'aime bien le iKool de 8 ans. Il a un côté dans la Lune et rêveur que j'aime bien.
Il réussit quand même l'exploit de vivre en 1978 sans entendre parler une seule fois des Pistols, des Clash ou de Abba...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'était la belle époque. Le falzar en tergal, le slip kangourou... J'en ai la larme à l'½il


Ah non, fut en velour côtelé beaucoup trop grand (vive la récup') avec des pièces ovales au genoux (en fait au tibias puisque le fut est trop grand), des revers en bas larges comme la main et une petite merdouille de tissu rouge accrochée au passant côté droit au cas ou on penserais que c'est la gauche.
Nostalgie, nostalgie.


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, fut en velour côtelé beaucoup trop grand (vive la récup') avec des pièces ovales au genoux (en fait au tibias puisque le fut est trop grand), des revers en bas larges comme la main et une petite merdouille de tissu rouge accrochée au passant côté droit au cas ou on penserais que c'est la gauche.
> Nostalgie, nostalgie.



Et tu oublies de parler du must de l'époque : le sous pull en nylon !

De préférence de couleur vive (rouge ou bleu) et très serré au niveau du cou.
Et quand tu le retires tes cheveux sont electriques pendant 2 heures et collés au front...

:love::love: Nostalgie....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et tu oublies de parler du must de l'époque : le sous pull en nylon !
> 
> De préférence de couleur vive (rouge ou bleu) et très serré au niveau du cou.
> Et quand tu le retires tes cheveux sont electriques pendant 2 heures et collés au front...
> ...


Oh yes !
Ma demi-soeur était capable d'illuminer une pièce plongée dans le noir, rien qu'avec l'électricité statique produite en enlevant un de ces foutus sous-pulls !! (j'exagère à peine)
Et qu'est-ce que ça grattait ces saloperies !
Si je me souviens bien les miens étaient plutôt orange ou marron, de bonnes couleurs bien 70s assorties aux grosses fleurs des papiers peints...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il réussit quand même l'exploit de vivre en 1978 sans entendre parler une seule fois des Pistols, des Clash ou de Abba...



 Remarques le p'tit Quetzalk, il a appris la dissolution d'Iron Maiden en même temps que leur existence, découvert Iggy Pop en 1998 (*) et compris seulement l'année dernière que les gens ne sont pas tous gentils (merci Olivier, merci Stéphane mes chers ex-collègues de m'avoir appris cette grande nouvelle   ). 
Je crois que si c'était à refaire je pleurerais moins la mort de Claude François et plus celle de Brassens.
Je travaillerais moins à l'école, j'irai faire du sport, tirer des sonnettes et prendre le bus sans ticket. J'apprendrais à me battre, à me défendre plutôt qu'à faire rire mes p'tits camarades pour éviter leur violence. Et je continuerai à faire exprès de faire tomber mon stylo par terre en TP d'Allemand, pour aller voir sous la jupe des filles en le ramassant... 



(*) authentique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et je continuerai à faire exprès de faire tomber mon stylo par terre en TP d'Allemand, pour aller voir sous la jupe des filles en le ramassant...




*Rien ne t'empêche*
d'aller sous les couvertures des filles...


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rien ne t'empêche*
> d'aller sous les couvertures des filles...



Bonne idée !!

Je prend plusieurs stylos, comme ça j'augmente mes chances de succès.... :love:


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Remarques le p'tit Quetzalk, il a appris la dissolution d'Iron Maiden en même temps que leur existence, découvert Iggy Pop en 1998 (*) et compris seulement l'année dernière que les gens ne sont pas tous gentils (merci Olivier, merci Stéphane mes chers ex-collègues de m'avoir appris cette grande nouvelle   ).
> Je crois que si c'était à refaire je pleurerais moins la mort de Claude François et plus celle de Brassens.
> Je travaillerais moins à l'école, j'irai faire du sport, tirer des sonnettes et prendre le bus sans ticket. J'apprendrais à me battre, à me défendre plutôt qu'à faire rire mes p'tits camarades pour éviter leur violence. Et je continuerai à faire exprès de faire tomber mon stylo par terre en TP d'Allemand, pour aller voir sous la jupe des filles en le ramassant...
> 
> ...


Le p'tit iKool n'a eu à se battre qu'une fois dans sa vie - à 8 ans, c'est déjà du passé, mais il est encore bien content je pense d'avoir gagné.
Sinon, il est pote avec une petite terreur (ça sera pratiquement toujours le cas, ce qui explique qu'il n'ait plus eu à être violent par la suite) avec qui il fout le feu aux poubelles, pique des sous à la boulangère ou écrit des lettres de menace à ses voisins... Quelques conneries qui ne cadrent pas trop avec le personnage et s'arrêterons assez vite - pour cause de déménagement de la terreur.
Il aime déjà le sport et déteste déjà les profs de sport pour leur mépris puant envers ceux qui ne sont pas bons. Il ne fout rien à l'école, l'année suivante il se retrouvera en portafaux : meilleur élève d'une classe de mauvais, chouchou de l'instit, cité en exemple pour les autres alors qu'il ne rêve que de retourner au fond, près du radiateur, là où il a passé et passera tout le reste de sa scolarité.
A 8 ans, c'est un timide qui pense encore assez peu aux filles et se demande bien ce que peut cacher leurs jupes.


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai gardé contact avec mon instit' de CM1.  C'est un peu mon sauveur, celui qui m'a révélé qui je devais être...le premier adulte à me faire confiance finalement.

Il n'y a pas si longtemps il a organisé une rencontre des élèves de sa classe de cm1 de l'année 1984.
J'ai donc du retourner dans mon ancienne école primaire.
La rencontre avec d'anciens élèves fut sympa, mais ce qui m'a le plus bouleversé c'est un mur en brique rouge qui était dans le fond de la cour.

Dans mes souvenirs, il était immense, et je m'amusais a glisser mes doigts dans les trous (et oui déjà) qui étaient parsemés sur le mur.

Aujourd'hui, je dépasse le mur (le muret en fait) et mes doigts ne rentrent plus dans les trous.

Je crois que c'est ce jour que j'ai pris conscience que j'avais grandit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le p'tit iKool n'a eu à se battre qu'une fois dans sa vie - à 8 ans, c'est déjà du passé, mais il est encore bien content je pense d'avoir gagné.



Chétif et malingre, à cet âge là, j'avais des frapeurs à gage... Deux brutes épaisses que je rémunérais en bonbons et qui éxécutaient mes contrats... On apprend vite, poussé par la nécéssité


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> La rencontre avec d'anciens élèves fut sympa, mais ce qui m'a le plus bouleversé c'est un mur en brique rouge qui était dans le fond de la cour.
> 
> Dans mes souvenirs, il était immense, et je m'amusais a glisser mes doigts dans les trous (et oui déjà) qui étaient parsemés sur le mur.
> ...


Dans les souvenirs d'enfants, le monde est toujours plus grand, souvent plus beau aussi.

Vers huit ans, iKool était terrorisé par le chien de son oncle, une bête énorme et sanguinaire qui le coursait dans le jardin, un cerbère tout en muscle et en rage carnassière...
Au même âge, le jardin du dit oncle était une jungle immense, pleine de recoins propices aux plus fabuleuses aventures, avec des arbres, des ronces, des fleurs, même un étang.

Sauf que j'ai revu le chien sur des photos...
Sauf que je suis retourné des années plus tard dans ce jardin...

Certains souvenirs de gosse ne devraient jamais se retrouver confronter à la réalité adulte, ils y perdent trop en poésie et en merveilleux.


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chétif et malingre, à cet âge là, j'avais des frapeurs à gage... Deux brutes épaisses que je rémunérais en bonbons et qui éxécutaient mes contrats... On apprend vite, poussé par la nécéssité



   ça doit être culturel : dans l'Allier où j'ai grandi, on n'avait pas ça...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (...) et déteste déjà les profs de sport pour leur mépris puant envers ceux qui ne sont pas bons.



 :hein: ah ça... étant par décision "préfectorale" (saut d'une classe) le plus petit de ma classe jusque disons en seconde, j'ai été longtemps et dans tous les sports collectifs, remplaçant. Suprême humiliation quand déjà, on vous regarde bizarrement avec votre record de saut en hauteur inférieur de 30 cm aux autres. Suprême élan vers la sportivité, les séances de saut en hauteur le samedi à 8 h les jours de neige, sans échauffement  :mouais: . Mais remplaçant, comment dire, ce mot qui claque comme une suppression de votre place dans la société, comme un candidat qui perd aux élections, comme un champion de formule 1 dont le moteur casse avant l'arrivée... "On fait les équipes les gars... Ahem, ah ben... toi le petit là... oui j'ai oublié ton prénom... ben tiens, j'ai une idée : tu feras remplaçant". Et ces longues heures passaient où les autres criaient, couraient, s'amusaient, se fortifiaient, pendant que chétif je fourbissais aigreur et tristesse, seul sur un banc, parfois épaulé par un autre exclu lui parce qu'il portait des lunettes. J'ai commencé à aimer le sport, à 25 ans.

    

PS : pour les jupes des filles c'était à 13 ans, désolé je croyais qu'on avait droit à toute la nostalgie mais t'as bien fait de cadrer le thème  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être culturel : dans l'Allier où j'ai grandi, on n'avait pas ça...



Culturel? Je ne sais pas... Elle a souvent bon dos la culture, et à cet âge une tradition familiale toute militaire éxigeait plutôt que je rende coup pour coup... Mais le fait de me faire rosser quasi-quotidiennement, par principe, car étant le plus petit de la meute m'a, je pense, amené à relativiser rapidement pas mal de choses... En particulier la "morale" des coures de récré


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être culturel : dans l'Allier où j'ai grandi, on n'avait pas ça...


En banlieue parisienne, non plus.

Des fois, j'ai l'impression d'avoir grandi dans un univers parallèle tant mes souvenirs contiennent peu de violence physique - pas mal d'insultes, quelques intimidations légères, rien de plus.

Tenez, j'ai une théorie, je vous la livre (attention, dit comme ça c'est très con, mais...) : 
Je pars du fait que, bien que d'une corpulence plutôt en dessous de la moyenne quand j'étais môme, je n'ai pratiquement jamais été emmerdé.
Plus tard, toujours plutôt maigrichon et bien qu'habitant une banlieue jugée difficile sans "bande" locale pour ma défense, je n'ai jamais été emmerdé non plus.
Je me suis demandé pourquoi.
La théorie, la voilà : cela tient à la taille de la tête !
J'ai une grosse tête (au service, ils ont failli ne pas trouver de beret à ma taille) et, trace d'un vieux reflexe du temps ou nous étions des primates, cela me donne une image de "à ne pas faire chier"...
Voilà. 
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ah ça... étant par décision "préfectorale" (saut d'une classe) le plus petit de ma classe jusque disons en seconde, j'ai été longtemps et dans tous les sports collectifs, remplaçant. Suprême humiliation quand déjà, on vous regarde bizarrement avec votre record de saut en hauteur inférieur de 30 cm aux autres. Suprême élan vers la sportivité, les séances de saut en hauteur le samedi à 8 h les jours de neige, sans échauffement  :mouais: . Mais remplaçant, comment dire, ce mot qui claque comme une suppression de votre place dans la société, comme un candidat qui perd aux élections, comme un champion de formule 1 dont le moteur casse avant l'arrivée... "On fait les équipes les gars... Ahem, ah ben... toi le petit là... oui j'ai oublié ton prénom... ben tiens, j'ai une idée : tu feras remplaçant". Et ces longues heures passaient où les autres criaient, couraient, s'amusaient, se fortifiaient, pendant que chétif je fourbissais aigreur et tristesse, seul sur un banc, parfois épaulé par un autre exclu lui parce qu'il portait des lunettes. J'ai commencé à aimer le sport, à 25 ans.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : pour les jupes des filles c'était à 13 ans, désolé je croyais qu'on avait droit à toute la nostalgie mais t'as bien fait de cadrer le thème  :love:


Tout pareil !!!!!   
J'ai même encore chez moi, au fond d'une malle, des médailles de championnat inter-classe de Handball du temps du collège - médailles que j'ai regardé les autres gagner depuis le banc de touche : après un et un seul essai, déscision avait été prise qu'il était hors de question que je touche un ballon s'ils voulaient avoir une chance...

Et, tu vois, moi aussi, je déborde du cadre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> La théorie, la voilà : cela tient à la taille de la tête !
> J'ai une grosse tête (au service, ils ont failli ne pas trouver de beret à ma taille) et, trace d'un vieux reflexe du temps ou nous étions des primates, cela me donne une image de "à ne pas faire chier"...
> Voilà.
> Vous en pensez quoi ?



Je n'en sais rien ; quoique j'ai vu une émission sur "Contre-courant" qui avançait cette hypothèse... Mais maintenant que tu le dis ; c'est vrai que je n'ai pas une grosse tête...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en sais rien ; quoique j'ai vu une émission sur "Contre-courant" qui avançait cette hypothèse... Mais maintenant que tu le dis ; c'est vrai que je n'ai pas une grosse tête...


La Big Head Theory !
Et regarde des acteurs comme Castaldi (le père) ou Ventura : réputation de costaud à pas faire chier. Sont-ils pour autant des Stalone ou des Van Damme ? Non, mais ils ont de grosses têtes !


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en sais rien ; quoique j'ai vu une émission sur "Contre-courant" qui avançait cette hypothèse... Mais maintenant que tu le dis ; c'est vrai que je n'ai pas une grosse tête...


Si même la télé conforte ma théorie, je vais finir... par attraper la grosse tête !


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Je pense que c'est plus une taille de "gueule" que de tête.
Je n'ai pas une grosse tête, mais plutôt une grande gueule.
Et ça m'a permis de ne jamais me faire emmerder.


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est plus une taille de "gueule" que de tête.
> Je n'ai pas une grosse tête, mais plutôt une grande gueule.
> Et ça m'a permis de ne jamais me faire emmerder.


Tu veux dire que, en plus d'une grosse tête, j'ai une sale gueule ???
Ben merde !!


----------



## r0rk4l (27 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que le r0rk4l de 8 ans en voyant ccelui de 10 ans son aîné se diraitt: "Woaw t'as bien perdu 10 kilos! Beeerk tu mets des jeans et des chemises, t'as abandonné la culotte de training et le sweat? pfff. Oh tu parles avec des filles??? (chose inimaginable à l'époque, dûe p-e à la haine que je portais pour mes 4 soeurs, haîne bien dissipée avec le temps...) et tu n'es plus le grand de ta classe? et tu parles plus uniquement de billes et de football, mais d'études, d'informatique, d'informatique, de politique et de tous ces sujets de "grands" toujours détestés...et bien t'as changé, mais c'est dans le bon sens!"
Je pense que je suis différent du "ptiot" mais que dans un sens, j'ai toujours gardé le sens de l'humour que j'avais à cet âge là...


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> "j'ai toujours gardé le sens de l'humour que j'avais à cet âge là..."



ah bah ça promet... je sens qu'on va bien rire...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> (...)Je pense que je suis différent du "ptiot" mais que dans un sens, j'ai toujours gardé le sens de l'humour que j'avais à cet âge là...


Le p'tit iKool de huit ans adorait déjà les jeux de mots à deux balles et l'absurde.
Une de ses "blagues" préférées était : "Quelle est la différence entre une poule ? Aucune, les deux pattes sont pareilles, surtout la gauche"
(oui, oui, je sais...)

Le grand iKool aime toujours l'absurde et les jeux de mots - toujours à deux balles, malgré l'inflation. Mais il ne sort plus trop l'histoire de la poule, trop de "Hein ? Quoi ? T'es con, toi !"


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le r0rk4l de 8 ans en voyant ccelui de 10 ans son aîné se diraitt: "Woaw t'as bien perdu 10 kilos! " (...)


Moi, il dirait "Woaw, t'as bien pris cinquante kilos !" - mais je suis de 27 ans son aîné...


----------



## r0rk4l (27 Septembre 2005)

héhé, et comme on parlait de baggare etc... Je pensais justement que plus jeune, j'étais une terreur et que mes copains avaient peur que je les cogne (j'ai pesé 70kilos à 8 ans, 80 à 12 ans, 80 à 18 ans -> ca situe l'évolution du gabarit par rapport aux autres enfant )  Evidemment pour finir, j'ai rencontré plus fort que moi, et depuis ben j'essaie de me tenir à carreau


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> vieux reflexe du temps ou nous étions des primates, cela me donne une image de "à ne pas faire chier"...
> Voilà.
> Vous en pensez quoi ?



Ben y a sans doute un côté animal, éthologique dans ce que tu dis, la tête doit bien servir à quelque chose... mais à mon avis le plus important dans la communication non-verbale "on peut le tabasser/racketter sans risque" et "heu bof attendons le prochain", c'est l'attitude, la façon de se mouvoir, de se tenir droit, de regarder, etc... Et avec le recul je sais que j'avais la parfaite panoplie - en partie tissée par mes propres parents, chemise bien repassée... - du gamin qui attire les merdes. Je ne peux pas dire avoir connu beaucoup de "vraie" violence mais quand même, jusqu'en 5ème ça frittait souvent...  :rateau: Etre "bon à l'école" ça énerve déjà tous ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance, surtout quand un crétin d'instit vous désigne en "exemple" (et qu'on ne rêve que d'une chose de se cacher au fond de sa trousse   ) et qu'en plus on est LE plus petit de ladite classe...  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

le petit Stook, je le vois bien me dire:

Pitin®...mais tu vas te bouger, oui!....quoi, pas besoin...?...c'est ton job...? ok, continue comme ça....me tarde d'etre grand....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> héhé, et comme on parlait de baggare etc... Je pensais justement que plus jeune, j'étais une terreur et que mes copains avaient peur que je les cogne (j'ai pesé 70kilos à 8 ans, 80 à 12 ans, 80 à 18 ans -> ca situe l'évolution du gabarit par rapport aux autres enfant )  Evidemment pour finir, j'ai rencontré plus fort que moi, et depuis ben j'essaie de me tenir à carreau


Effectivement...
Je ne me souviens plus à 8 ans, mais à 18, j'en pesais 60...
Personne n'a jamais eu peur que je le cogne, je pense - j'espère.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> : Etre "bon à l'école" ça énerve déjà tous ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance, surtout quand un crétin d'instit vous désigne en "exemple" (et qu'on ne rêve que d'une chose de se cacher au fond de sa trousse   ) et qu'en plus on est LE plus petit de ladite classe...  :mouais:



Repasse moi le paquet de madeleines... J'avais presque oublié le goût...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a sans doute un côté animal, éthologique dans ce que tu dis, la tête doit bien servir à quelque chose... mais à mon avis le plus important dans la communication non-verbale "on peut le tabasser/racketter sans risque" et "heu bof attendons le prochain", c'est l'attitude, la façon de se mouvoir, de se tenir droit, de regarder, etc... Et avec le recul je sais que j'avais la parfaite panoplie - en partie tissée par mes propres parents, chemise bien repassée... - du gamin qui attire les merdes. Je ne peux pas dire avoir connu beaucoup de "vraie" violence mais quand même, jusqu'en 5ème ça frittait souvent...  :rateau: Etre "bon à l'école" ça énerve déjà tous ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance, surtout quand un crétin d'instit vous désigne en "exemple" (et qu'on ne rêve que d'une chose de se cacher au fond de sa trousse   ) et qu'en plus on est LE plus petit de ladite classe...  :mouais:


J'avais entendu une fois un reportage à la radio qui disait que, les victimes d'agressions dans le métro étaient le plus souvent des gens faisant de petits pas en regardant leur pieds...

Mais à y reflechir, vu que j'ai passé mon enfance habillé comme l'as de pique (fringues de récup usées ou achetées trop grandes chez Tati pour durer plusieurs années...), je ne devais pas beaucoup rentrer dans la case "envie/frustration/racket" comme raison de me faire emmerder.
Et en classe, à part cette fameuse année de "chouchou" (comment un prof peut-il encore favoriser un élève à ce point sans se demander une seconde s'il n'est pas en train de lui tuer sa vie sociale, bordel de merde ???) j'ai toujours été suffisament moyen pour ne pas risquer le redoublement sans attirer une quelconque jalousie.

Finalement, la taille de la tête, ça n'est peut-être qu'une coincidence.


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (...)et qu'en plus on est LE plus petit de ladite classe...  :mouais:


J'ai été le plus petit et le plus chétif plus tard (troisième/seconde) - à un âge ou une bonne moquerie devant toute la classe (filles incluses...) avait autant d'effet, sinon plus, qu'un bon bourre-pif sur certains crétins à gros bras...   

Là, je reconnais quand même qu'à deux ou trois reprises, si je ne me suis pas battu, ce n'était pas faute de raison, mais faute d'une tête de plus et de quelques kilos de muscles supplémentaires.
Parfois, faut composer...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été le plus petit et le plus chétif plus tard (troisième/seconde) - à un âge ou une bonne moquerie devant toute la classe (filles incluses...) avait autant d'effet, sinon plus, qu'un bon bourre-pif sur certains crétins à gros bras...
> 
> Là, je reconnais quand même qu'à deux ou trois reprises, si je ne me suis pas battu, ce n'était pas faute de raison, mais faute d'une tête de plus et de quelques kilos de muscles supplémentaires.
> Parfois, faut composer...



bah, j'etais pas le plus grand, loin de là, mais je cassais la gueule a tout le monde, j'aimais bien...
ça fait passer le temps...sinon, les recrés, c'est ennuyeux... 
puis apres, y a eu les filles alors je suis devenu gentil...
mais j'aime pas etre gentil....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, j'etais pas le plus grand, loin de là, mais je cassais la gueule a tout le monde, j'aimais bien...
> ça fait passer le temps...sinon, les recrés, c'est ennuyeux...
> puis apres, y a eu les filles alors je suis devenu gentil...


La seule fois de ma vie où je me suis battu, le type se foutait de moi depuis deux ans...
C'est pas de la maîtrise de soi, ça ?

Bon, évidement, après, je lui ai bien cogné la tête par terre... Mais il l'avait bien cherché.


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)alors je suis devenu gentil...
> mais j'aime pas etre gentil....


T'as bien raison, les gentils sont chiants !
Le iKool ado était étiqueté "type sympa" par tout le monde, bah c'est pas vraiment ça qui attire les gonzesses


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> La seule fois de ma vie où je me suis battu, le type se foutait de moi depuis deux ans...
> C'est pas de la maîtrise de soi, ça ?
> 
> Bon, évidement, après, je lui ai bien cogné la tête par terre... Mais il l'avait bien cherché.



c'est pas une question de maitrise de soi, quand t'es grand, tu as plus le droit de taper sur les gens pour le plaisir...alors autant en profiter jeune...
le seul truc quand tu es minot et que tu tapes un minot c'est de lui faire suffisamment mal pour qu'il n'ait pas l'idée de revenir....


dit iKool, tu me boules vert ou je te tape....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)dit iKool, tu me boules vert ou je te tape....


Maîtresse, maîtresse, y a Stook y me fait du chantage !!!   

Je déconne, j'ai jamais supporté les rapporteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

la petite de 8 ans dirait a la grande
 "et bien ma grande , t'es allée loins mais pas où tu voulais arriver "


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

puis m*rd*, un minot de 8 ans qui vient me faire une reflexion sur ma situation ou je ne sais quoi, je te lui colle une rouste....y va voir !!!  
petit con!


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puis m*rd*, un minot de 8 ans qui vient me faire une reflexion sur ma situation ou je ne sais quoi, je te lui colle une rouste....y va voir !!!
> petit con!


Il n'est pas là pour critiquer, le môme, juste pour te rappeller tes rêves, tes espoirs, tes angoisses de quand tu étais lui, pour faire un petit bilan sur le chemin parcouru, pour évoquer des souvenirs révolus parce que l'automne est la saison nostalgique par excellence et parce que puisqu'on ne peut plus parler de ce qui fâche (la politique   ) autant parler de ce qui rassemble (et on a tous eu 8 ans, non ?)


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la petite de 8 ans dirait a la grande
> "et bien ma grande , t'es allée loins mais pas où tu voulais arriver "


Le contraire serait étonnant, non ?
Les mômes rêvent le monde à partir de ce qu'ils en comprennent.
Si j'étais aujourd'hui l'adulte que je rêvais d'être à huit ans, je serais célibataire (vivre avec une fille ? Pouah ! ), je porterais les collants jaune de Wolverine (Serval en VF), je serais pilote d'avion mais pas plus de cinq heures par semaine, je me nourirais de sucreries et je verrais encore un pistolet ou un arc dans n'importe quel morceau de bois tombé par terre...
Et puis, j'aurais fait se remettre mes parents ensemble, of course.

Grandir, c'est abandonner une partie de notre vision magique du monde.


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ... et parce que puisqu'on ne peut plus parler de ce qui fâche (la politique   )




 :modo:  :modo:  :casse: *PAS DE POLITIQUE ON T'A DIT !!!*   :modo:


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :modo:  :modo:  :casse: *PAS DE POLITIQUE ON T'A DIT !!!*   :modo:


A 8 ans, iKool s'en cognait de la politique - il trouvait Marchais rigolo, pas pour le fond auquel il ne comprennait rien, mais pour la forme eructante et instable.
Il me dirait sans doute : "Mais qu'est-ce que tu nous fais ch... avec ça, c'est maladif chez toi !"
Il n'aurait pas tort.


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2005)

La dool de 8 ans me regarderait surement en roulant des yeux et en remuant la tête de droite à gauche, l'air résigné, en disant "mais qu'est-ce t'as foutu de ton innocence ?". Et moi là, je lui fouterai un gros taquet dans sa tronche en disant que c'est bien de sa faute car elle a cas faire gaffe à ce qu'elle fait et à ceux qui l'entoure !!!  

Puis je me calmerai, la prendrai dans mes bras et lui avouerai que c'est une fille très courageuse, et elle serai fière finalement de voir que j'ai pas tout détruit autour de moi malgrè tout, que "notre" bille de clown est toujours vainqueuse !

Y'a des jours où j'aimerai tant la revoir cette petite casse-cou a grande gueule ! La redécouvrir avant qu'elle ne devienne trop vite adulte !


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (...)Y'a des jours où j'aimerai tant la revoir cette petite casse-cou a grande gueule ! La redécouvrir avant qu'elle ne devienne trop vite adulte !


Ouais, j'aimerais bien revoir le petit iKool
Pas pour lui dire des trucs, mais pour raviver mes souvenirs - finalement, 27 ans après, je me demande si l'image que j'ai de lui n'est pas trop tronquée pour être fidèle, si le temps n'a pas un peu changé les images, les sons...
Peut-être que le iKool de 8 ans dont je me souviens n'a jamais vraiment existé, pas comme ça, presque, mais en pas pareil.
Pfffff.

Mais peut-être que lui n'aurait pas envie de me voir - c'est toujours inquiétant de voir son avenir, sa gâche le plaisir, la surprise.

Il faudrait pouvoir revenir en arrière en simple observateur, de loin, sans se faire connaître.

Si ça se trouve, c'est le cas, et tandis que j'écrit ces lignes, un iKool de 80 ans, dans le bâtiment d'en face m'observe discrètement à la jumelle, un demi-sourire aux lèvres...

Qui sait ?


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de souvenirs du petit rezba à huit ans. Je me souviens que c'est l'année de mes huit ans que je me suis intéressé pour la première fois à la politique, parce que c'était les élections pestilentielles où Giscard est devenu le gendre fantasmatique d'une majorité des électrices françaises. Je me souviens aussi d'une école publique en matériaux temporaires, d'une maîtresse rousse d'une gentillesse absolue, et d'une autre, absolue peau-de-vache, la fée carabosse. Je me souviens de cette injustice, lorsque j'avais amené à cette vieille peau des coraux ramassés par ma tante dans une ile paradisiaque quelconque, et qu'elle m'avait punie en me traitant de menteur, parce que ce n'était surement pas ma tante qui avait pu ramasser ça.

Qu'est-ce qu'il me dirait, ce petit rezba ?
Il me demanderait sûrement pourquoi je rase mes cheveux, pourquoi je n'ai jamais fait réparer cette dent cassée à huit ans dans une bagare d'écoliers, et qui fout ma dentition du bas en l'air. 
Il me demanderait peut-être si je suis aussi libre que ce qu'il espére déjà être. 
Et je lui répondrait que, oui, dans un sens, mais que je ne savais pas à son âge que la liberté avait un tel coût. Que je retournerais bien, parfois, jouer aux billes. Que si j'avais su, je n'aurais pas voulu grandir aussi vite que lui le veut.
Mais qu'en revanche, il a bien raison de s'intéresser d'aussi près aux filles.

Mais dans l'ensemble, nous serions deux inconnus face à face.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



t'as chia**, je te jure.........tu a reussi a me filer le blues...pitin®, c'est bô....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Vivre, c'est troquer, des bouts de ce qu'on était contre des bouts de ce qu'on est en train de devenir.
Ou alors, on reste monobloc, figé - mais est-ce humainement possible ?

Prennez un iKool tous les dix ans, enfermez-les dans une pièce - une petite dizaine d'étrangers les uns aux autres, avec des points communs mais pas mal de différences aussi. Nous finirions par nous bouffer le nez, entre les rêves du dix ans, l'intolérance du 20 et l'embourgeoisement du 30 - et je ne sais pas encore ce que donneraient les suivants...

Triste ?
Non, on ne revient pas en arrière, juste la preuve que l'on a évolué, donc vécu des choses.

L'est bien mélancolique, le iKool today (en plus de parler de lui à la troisième personne comme un fou mégalomaniaque)


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> " Mais qu'en revanche, il a bien raison de s'intéresser d'aussi près aux filles."



Tiens c'est drôle, moi je lui dirais de s'en méfier d'avantage...


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Il y a une chose qui ferait halluciner le petit jahrom.
C'est de savoir que ses "rêves" d'enfants se sont tous réalisés.

Mini jahrom révait d'avoir un scooter, grand jahrom roule en vespa.
Mini jahrom était faciné par Paris, grand jahrom y vit depuis 6 ans.
Mini jahrom voulait un chat, grand jahrom est collocataire avec Tigrou.
Mini jahrom ne voulait pas faire l'armée, grand jahrom est P4.
Mini jahrom révait d'amour, grand jahrom à rencontré Malow.

Finalement je comprend mieux pourquoi grand jahrom est heureux...


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Ceci dit, il avait pas des rêves inabordables, non plus, petit jahrom.


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il avait pas des rêves inabordables, non plus, petit jahrom.


Ben ouais, il est marrant mini iKool avec son envie de piloter des avions ! Il a qu'à bosser aussi au lieu de glander près du radiateur en rêvassant ! D'sa faute si j'ai fait des études de feignasse !


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il avait pas des rêves inabordables, non plus, petit jahrom.



Pour le grand jahrom oui.

Mais va dire ça au petit jahrom.


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne jamais accepter de devenir modérateur d'un gros forum. Encore moins supermodérateur.

_Ah, tiens, c'est l'heure de sortir le truc du frigo._


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> collocataire avec Tigrou.



Tiens, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a pas vu notre Tigrou...
nioube un jour nioube toujours, sacré Tigrou...


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mini jahrom ne voulait pas faire l'armée, grand jahrom est P4.


 
P4???

Tu veux dire que tu es "Intel inside"??????????

:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> P4???
> 
> Tu veux dire que tu es "Intel inside"??????????
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:



non, "Insane Inside"....


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> P4???
> 
> Tu veux dire que tu es "Intel inside"??????????
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:



Intel pour intelligent ?

Merci...



Non je suis P4 ce qui m'a permis d'échapper à deux choses...
l'armée et l'administration... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'a permis d'échapper à deux choses...
> l'armée et l'administration... :love:



Il est vraiment très fort Sarkozy !


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment très fort Sarkozy !



Qui ça ?


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ?



*On vous a déjà dit : pas de po...*  :rateau: oh et puis merde   !

Bon faudrait pas que ce (beau) thread (merci iKool   ) sombre dans la mélancolie non plus, hein... 
En y repensant je ne sais même pas de quoi rêvait vraiment le petit Quetzalk à 8 ans. Il ignorait même qu'il s'appellerait Quetzalk d'ailleurs !!! Il ne savait pas quelles tuiles allaient se décrocher à son passage et lui esquinter sa carapace... Il ne savait pas combien la rentrée dans l'atmosphère des adultes allait abîmer son revêtement fragile... 
Il ne savait pas de quoi il allait rêver plus tard et quels rêves allaient se réaliser... devenir pilote ? ah non devenir myope. Devenir chercheur ? ah non s'installer en libéral. Finir Don Juan encore 50 ans ? ah non tiens ça s'est bien calmé... Devenir comme ses parents ? Dieu s'il existe, m'en préserve sur bien des points...


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (...)En y repensant je ne sais même pas de quoi rêvait vraiment le petit Quetzalk à 8 ans. Il ignorait même qu'il s'appellerait Quetzalk d'ailleurs !!! (...)


Vrai que l'on ne peut que faire des suppositions, racrocher de vagues osuvenirs à notre perception d'adulte.
Et sûr qu'il ignorait qu'il s'appelerait iKool un jour - pour lui, un mac, c'était juste un personnage de polar, un type violent en chaussures bicolores avec des filles autour.


----------

